# Ebene aus Gruppe auswählen



## ThiKool (1. Februar 2014)

Hi Community,

ich arbeite mit PS CS6 und habe nun die Gruppenordner für mich entdeckt. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut soweit. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich nun die Ebnen, welche sich in den Gruppen befinden, nicht mehr direkt über die linke Maustaste anwählen kann, wie es sonst bei ungruppierten Ebnen üblich ist.

Wenn ich eine Ebne anklicke, wird immer die gesamte Gruppe ausgewählt.

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich, wie ich trotz Gruppierung einzelne Ebnen innerhalb der Gruppe auswählen kann (Rechtsklick und auswählen finde ich zu umständlich, da ich Ebnen meist nicht benenne).

Danke euch


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Februar 2014)

Das hört sich an, als hättest du (aus Versehen) die Ebenen nicht nur gruppiert, sondern auch verbunden. Haben die Ebenen in der Ebenenpalette rechts so ein Symbol das aussieht wie ein Kettenglied? Wenn ja, alle diese Ebenen auswählen, Rechtsklick und "Verbindung von Ebenen aufheben".

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (2. Februar 2014)

Hey Martin,

ich glaube was gemeint ist, ist das wenn man das verschieben Werkzeug aktiviert hat und dann (ich glaube) Apfel+Shift+LinksClick auf ein Element in der Bühne nutzt um es zu selektieren.

Wenn man mehrere Elemente in einem Ordner gruppiert - wird bei der Kombination von oben nicht mehr das Element sondern nur der Ordner selektiert.

Würde mich auch interessieren, ob es dafür eine Lösung gibt.

Grüße aus London sight


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Februar 2014)

Ah, verstehe. Danke für den Tipp.
Die Lösung ist recht simpel. Einfach (am Windows PC) die Ebene mit ALT+Rechtsklick anwählen. Mit der ALT Taste kommt nicht das Auswahl-Popup, sondern die unter der Maus liegende Ebene wird direkt selektiert.


----------



## Trillian (7. Februar 2014)

Wenn du das Verschieben-Werkzeug (V) ausgewählt hast, gibt es oben unter dem Menü eine Reihe mit "Automatisch auswählen". Dort kann man entweder Ebene oder Gruppe auswählen. Vielleicht hast du doch einen Haken bei bei Gruppe.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Februar 2014)

Jupp, das ist eine weitere Möglichkeit, die dann aber die Auswahl einer Gruppe wieder etwas schwieriger macht ... dafür gibts dann (meines Wissens) keinen Tastatur-Shortcut.


----------

